# ABS separation from can light



## Retire09 (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know what the minimum required separation distance is between a recessed can light and ABS or PVC piping?
I found a 12" separation requirement for PEX but cannot find anything for ABS or PVC.

Thanks


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

As an inspector I would have guessed you would already have that answer!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Bill said:


> As an inspector I would have guessed you would already have that answer!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: :whistling2:


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

It is exactly 62.5" !:bangin:


----------



## Retire09 (Jan 7, 2011)

No inspector knows everything, bad ones think they do and bluff their way through the day at the expense of contractors who have to pay for their ignorance. Good inspectors ask questions and learn.
I'm asking. Does anyone know where I can find this?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Not to my knowledge. Maybe an electrician may. I really dont know. Never run into that problem myself.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

wouldn't it say it in the installation instructions that comes with the light fixture....


----------



## Retire09 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have an installation where drain, vent and PEX supply lines are running directly over and in contact with recessed cans. I know the PEX has to be 12" away per manufacturer requirements but I can't find anything for the ABS. Maybe there is no separation required.
I just don't want to miss something that the owner will have to pay for in the future.


----------



## Retire09 (Jan 7, 2011)

Installation requirements for the can lights do not cover it.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Check with Charlotte Pipe manufacturer


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OBC says nothing regarding lights, the only thing referenced is "adequate protection from mechanical damage"
Little green book which I hold so dear, you disappoint me yet again...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe ask the Gas Fitter.... as far as some are concerned here they are qualified for just about anything


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't know specifically but I would think they need to be further away if above the can verses to the side. If it is as close as a 12", I would suspend a piece of sheet metal between the can and pipe without it touching the can or pipe.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Codes cannot cover everything so common sense has to be used. You need to start with the can or you won't now what the UL rating is. ABS does not list a separation but we all know if it is in contact with a vent connector there is going to be a problem. If it is a newer fixture it should not be a problem. If you are really worried make them install one with an IC listing.

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I never ran into that. I checked my plumbing code book and my building code book and could not find anything with regard to pvc lines being located near recessed light cans. If the lights don't get really hot, what is the issue? If in doubt, sleeve the drain line near the cans.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I never ran into that. I checked my plumbing code book and my building code book and could not find anything with regard to pvc lines being located near recessed light cans. If the lights don't get really hot, what is the issue? If in doubt, sleeve the drain line near the cans.




If I had doubt about the heat I would treat it like a line that has hot waste and give continuous support or go with the sheet metal barrier.


----------

